# Formulardaten verarbeiten



## Hawkings (6. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all

ich habe mehrere Forms mit Eingabefeldern, die Eingaben davon möchte ich in eine Datenbank speichern zur späteren Abfrage.
Wie bewerkstellige ich das auslesen der Felder?!
ich kenne zwar das 

```
<form action="" method="POST">
```
Aber ich darf kein php benutzen, wie mache ich das dann?!

lg aus Ka


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

<form action="" method="POST"> hat nix mit dem auslesen zutuhen

mit action="kannste angeben an welche seite die eingaben geschickt werden sollen,und mit methode="kanste POST und Get Angeben also überprüfen kannste die eingaben auf wahrheit neben PHP auch mit Java Script aber ohne PHP daten in einer Datenbank Speichern wirste so nicht schaffen warum darfst du kein PHP benutzten ohne geht als Webmaster mal garnix ?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## Hawkings (6. Juli 2008)

Vorgabe ...-.-

Nix dran zu machen, habe zur Auswahl JSP, Java Beans, Javascript und HTML, CSS hilft da wohl mal gar nicht...
Damit muss es zu schaffen sein, wenn nicht, geh ich sterben 
Ich habe halt keine Ahnung wie, da ich noch keine Formulare irgendwie ausgelesen habe, bzw. die Sachen an was geschickt habe...
Oder kann ich mit Klick auf die Schaltfläche die Werte der Eingabefelder direkt an Datenbank weitergeben?! Bzw. eischreiben?!


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Hawkings hat gesagt.:


> wenn nicht, geh ich sterben



Ey mach das blos nicht,warum vorgabe von wen deinen HOster dan sch... auf IHN,und holle dir einen anderen oder warum?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## Flex (6. Juli 2008)

Jooohny, könntest du vielleicht ein bisschen auf deine Ausdrucksweise achten?
Die ist wirklich auf 'nem ziemlich tiefen Niveau... Sprachlich gesehen.

Und das ganze hört sich eher nach eine Hausaufgabe o. ä. an.
Jetzt lerne ich JSP mit Tomcat - Kapitel 5: Formulare auswerten


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Jooohny, könntest du vielleicht ein bisschen auf deine Ausdrucksweise achten?
> Die ist wirklich auf 'nem ziemlich tiefen Niveau... Sprachlich gesehen.
> 
> Und das ganze hört sich eher nach eine Hausaufgabe o. ä. an.
> Jetzt lerne ich JSP mit Tomcat - Kapitel 5: Formulare auswerten



Ja kein Tehma,nur findest du JSP nicht bischen zuheftig wen er das auf kinderleicht mit PHP lösen könnte?

mfg Jooohny


----------



## Flex (6. Juli 2008)

Jooohny hat gesagt.:


> Ja kein Tehma,nur findest du JSP nicht bischen zuheftig wen er das auf kinderleicht mit PHP lösen könnte?
> 
> mfg Jooohny



Wenn er es als Auflage hat bei einer Aufgabe, wir ihm wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, oder?
Auch mit JavaScript ist das möglich.


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

> Felix Jacobi;1639800]Wenn er es als Auflage hat bei einer Aufgabe, wir ihm wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, oder?



Glaube woll kaum das im Jemand als aufgage so einen blödsinn gipt,soll mir aber egal sein,Java kann nicht schaden,selbst wenn ich das als letzt möglichkeit sehe,mus jeder selbst entscheiden.

mfg Jooohny


----------



## BadBoy227 (6. Juli 2008)

Jooohny hat gesagt.:


> Glaube woll kaum das im Jemand als aufgabe so einen blödsinn gibt


Öhm vll eine Art Projekt von Uni oder Schule
Aber wie ja schon gesagt wurde mit php gehts am einfachsten, dass ganze einzutragen...Aber jetzt hab ich auch was gelernt  Danke für den Buchtipp Felix Jacobi


----------



## Hawkings (6. Juli 2008)

> Die XML-Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden
> Die XML-Eingabe kann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn Stylesheet XSL verwendet wird. Beheben Sie den Fehler und klicken Sie dann auf Aktualisieren, oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später.
> 
> 
> ...



Und das ist mein Code:


```
<form action="check.jsp" name="eingabe" method="get">
   				<table>

        <tr>
         <td>Benutzername: </td>
         <td><input type="text" id="benutzername" name="benutzername" /><font color="red"> *</font></td>
        </tr>
...
```


und die check.jsp


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
 <title>Unbenannt</title>
 <meta name="generator" content="Scribe! 2 [http://scribe.de]" />
</head>

<body>

String benutzername=request.getParameter(vorname);
String pw=request.getParameter("passwort");  
if(benutzername.equals(""))
{
out.println("Keine Eingabe");
}
if(pw.equals(""))
{
out.println("Keine Eingabe");
}
ausgabe

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Loomis (7. Juli 2008)

Jooohny hat gesagt.:


> Glaube woll kaum das im Jemand als aufgage so einen blödsinn gipt,*soll mir aber egal sein*


Du hast es erfasst ^^
Und glauben ist nicht wissen, du würdest dich wundern, was manche Kunden so alles verlangen.

//edit: Word Rechtschreibprüfung wirkt wahre Wunder!


----------

